# Shoptemp is 100% Broken



## ScottBeebiWan (Oct 21, 2016)

When trying to load ANYTHING, I get a message about the webmaster needing to install MySQL. WTF?


----------



## NutymcNuty (Oct 21, 2016)

Scott B said:


> When trying to load ANYTHING, I get a message about the webmaster needing to install MySQL. WTF?


yeap, gettin that toooo!


----------

